# Cant reset TPMS.



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Trying to reset the TPMS to relearn the pressure. Turn the ignition on, go to the readout and press reset. Hold reset. It wont reset. Any ideas? Im trying to have it relearn since all i have right now is -- where the pressure should be. Yes, I have a relearn tool.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Is only the left front turn signal light on when you begin?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Bvogt said:


> Is only the left front turn signal light on when you begin?


It seems after i drove the car and parked it again, now it goes to reset. I think one of the sensors is dead. Cant get the front pass. side to work. 😕 🖖


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Front left is where the process starts, that one seemed to work but you weren’t able to reproduce the same on the passenger? Could be the sensor, but the MiL would have been on.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You might be holding the tool in the wrong position. 

I have to youtube everytime I rotate my tires. 
That relearn tool is picky. You have to hold it in the right spot at the right position. 

I can usually get the left front tire but after that. It gets really picky.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> You might be holding the tool in the wrong position.
> 
> I have to youtube everytime I rotate my tires.
> That relearn tool is picky.


very picky, mine takes like 2 minutes per wheel to finally take


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> very picky, mine takes like 2 minutes per wheel to finally take


Mine is quick. It's just remembering the angle and position. 🤣


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> Mine is quick. It's just remembering the angle and position. 🤣


You must of bought the fancy $12 one, while we got the $7 one lol


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> You must of bought the fancy $12 one, while we got the $7 one lol


Can confirm, got the $7 one


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It was posted in the forum. I don't know anything about the $7 unit. I think I paid $15ish at that time.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This one works like a charm:
Amazon.com: VXDAS TPMS Relearn Tool for GM Tire Sensor TPMS Reset Tool Tire Pressure Monitor System Activation Tool OEC-T5 for GM Buick/Chevy/Cadillac Series Vehicles 2022 Edition : Automotive


----------



## RUBBERBANDRACER15 (9 mo ago)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Trying to reset the TPMS to relearn the pressure. Turn the ignition on, go to the readout and press reset. Hold reset. It wont reset. Any ideas? Im trying to have it relearn since all i have right now is -- where the pressure should be. Yes, I have a relearn tool.


IS THE TPMS BLINKING? MAY HAVE A BAD SENSOR IF IT IS.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

RUBBERBANDRACER15 said:


> IS THE TPMS BLINKING? MAY HAVE A BAD SENSOR IF IT IS.


It blinks and gives the message on the screen. After a minute or two, the blinking goes to a solid TPMS.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

If you have a new battery in the TPMS tool and it still wont communicate with the RF tire, then you have a bad TPMS sensor there. The system usually wont let you get past a bad one. Time to replace the sensor(s).


----------



## Tainonj1977 (9 mo ago)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Trying to reset the TPMS to relearn the pressure. Turn the ignition on, go to the readout and press reset. Hold reset. It wont reset. Any ideas? Im trying to have it relearn since all i have right now is -- where the pressure should be. Yes, I have a relearn tool.


When you press the relearn action on the dashboard, the driver side turn signal will light up, put your relearn tool by the air thingy on the tire part of the rubber, keep it pressed till the horn beeps the follow the next turn signal that will light up and repeat till all 4 tires are done the car horn will beep twice, thats when the car has been relearned, I hope this help.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Tainonj1977 said:


> When you press the relearn action on the dashboard, the driver side turn signal will light up, put your relearn tool by the air thingy on the tire part of the rubber, keep it pressed till the horn beeps the follow the next turn signal that will light up and repeat till all 4 tires are done the car horn will beep twice, thats when the car has been relearned, I hope this help.


I knew how to do it, it just wouldnt reset at first. Had to drive it. Thanks!  🖖


----------

